# Cloudy water in cycled tank



## iwonap (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had my tank for a month now. Did ammonia-based fishless cycle and my reading are:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - less than 10
PH - 7
Since I saw the tank has been cycled - I added 3 discusses (170l tank). Almost immediately - within an hour - water in my tank went cloudy. I did all test after few hours. They didnt changed so I assume water is ok.
What I did - for the first time in this tank was 20% water change. I did it to decrease nitrate levels, before adding fish.

What went wrong?
Thanks in advance


----------



## CaterpillarArts (Oct 5, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what type of test kit are you using - strips or drops? The cloudy water is most likely the result of a bacteria bloom because of the sudden increase in waste. 

It sounds like you added your fish too quickly. One month old is still a very new tank, and to top it off 170l isn't a very large tank which makes it that much easier to overwhelm. When you add new fish to a tank, you should ideally go slowly to allow the bacteria colony to accommodate the new fish waste being introduced.


----------

